# Sewn chemo cap pattern needed.



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a bunch of really soft and pretty quilting fabric that I'd love to turn into chemo caps for my best friend. All of the patterns I can find are knitted. I need one that I can sew. 

Anyone have any patterns or ideas where I can get one?

Thanks!
Tonya


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.sewing.org/html/turban.html

This site www.sewing.org has some charity patterns. The link above is to a turban that I think would work. I know a lady where I work that just finished chemo and is now on radiation uses something similar and regular hats whichever goes with what she is wearing.

Angie


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

That pattern is what our preacher's wife wears since she lost all her hair to chemo...she amazes me....she ties ribbons around hers to match her clothes, puts lovely pins on it, or flowers...she is such an inspiration.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks! She said she doesn't want a turban one, though. She's looking more for a scrub hat style.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://fosteringlove.tripod.com/id12.html

Could this be adapted so that the tail is not there, but the cap portion is finished off some way? I think it would be cute with the ties left on to tie in the back/front - but that neck tail might have to go.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Actually I was going to suggest a scrub cap. Also another neat idea might be to check out the costume patterns. Might find something kind of nifty.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

our church group did a bunch several years ago - one pattern was basically a 1/2 bandana, but it had an extra strip of lined/batted fabric sewn on the long edge that goes against your forehead. (fabric on both sides, batting in the middle). the strip was maybe 1.5" or 1.75" wide.


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi Tonya - here is a link to a chemo cap site http://www.craftandfabriclinks.com/bonnet/chemo_hat_pattern.html . Hope this helps.

Limey


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

Do you mean one of these? 










http://clairekennedydesign.typepad.com/the_atelier_of_claire_ken/scuba_doo_rag/


----------

